# Names of years



## Dymn

Hi all,

English separates the name of a year in two packs of two digits:

1987: _nineteen eighty-seven_

However in Catalan and Spanish we don't do any of this and read the name of a year just like any other number:

_mil nou-cents vuitanta-set
mil novecientos ochenta y siete_

For years from last century you can also omit the first two digits, which I'm not sure is the case in English.

How is it in your language?


----------



## Yendred

Dymn said:


> English separates the name of a year in two packs of two digits:
> 
> 1987: _nineteen eighty-seven_


Not possible in French. Like in Catalan and Spanish, we read the year just like any other number:
1987: _mille neuf cent quatre-vingt-sept _[mil.nœf.sɑ̃.ka.tʁə.vɛ̃.sɛt]

Some further details:

- In Swiss and Belgian French, there are specific words for 70, 80 and 90:
70: _septante_ (instead of _soixante-dix_ in France French)
80: _huitante_ or _octante _(instead of _quatre-vingts_ in France French)
90: _nonante _(instead of _quatre-vingt-dix _in France French)

- For years between 1100 and 1999, we sometimes break down into hundreds, rather than thousands. For example:
1120: _*onze cent* vingt _(rather than _*mille cent* vingt_)
1540: _*quinze cent*_ quarante (rather than _*mille cinq cent* quarante_)
1987: _*dix-neuf cent* quatre-vingt-sept _(rather than _*mille neuf cent* quatre-vingt-sept_)

- The rules of agreement in the plural of _mille _(1000), _cent _(100) and _vingt _(20) are really annoying:
_mille _is always invariable: _mille, deux mille, cinq mille.
vingt _and _cent _agree in the plural if they are multiplied, but only if they are the end of the whole number:
20: _vingt_
80: _quatre-vingt*s*_
87: _quatre-vingt-sept_
900: _neuf cent*s*_
950: _neuf cent cinquante_

- The hyphen is used only for tenth and units:
_mille neuf cent quatre*-*vingt*-*sept_



Dymn said:


> For years from last century you can also omit the first two digits


Also true in French, but usually in spoken language only.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek (like in Catalan) we read the year just like any other number, we don't separate the year in packs of digits:

1054= *«Χίλια πενήντα τέσσερα»* [ˈçiʎa pe̞ˈninda ˈte̞s̠e̞ɾa] --> _one-thousand fifty-four_ (the year of the Great Schism in Christendom).
1204= *«Χίλια διακόσια τέσσερα»* [ˈçiʎa ðʝaˈko̞s̠ça ˈte̞s̠e̞ɾa], in Cypriot-Greek and Southern dialects (mostly in Peloponnese) [ðʝaˈko̞ʃa] --> _one-thousand two-hundred fifty-four_ (the year of the Sackinɡ of Constantinople by the 4th Crusade). 
1985= *«Χίλια εννιακόσια ογδόντα πέντε»* [çiʎa e̞ɲaˈko̞s̠ça o̞ˈɣðo̞nda ˈpe̞nde̞], Cypriot-Greek and Southern dialects (mostly Peloponnese) [e̞ɲaˈko̞ʃa] --> _one-thousand nine-hundred eighty-five_.
Also 1985 could just be referred to as '85 = *«ογδόντα πέντε»* [o̞ˈɣðo̞nda ˈpe̞nde̞] --> _eighty-five_.
2021 = *«Δύο χιλιάδες είκοσι ένα»* [ˈðio̞ çiʎaðe̞s̠ ˈiko̞s̠i ˈe̞na] --> _two-thousand twenty-one_.
Also, years are neuter in gender so it's *«το 1985»* [to̞ çiʎa e̞ɲaˈko̞s̠ça o̞ˈɣðo̞nda ˈpe̞nde̞] --> _the (neuter definite article in the nominative singular) one-thousand nine-hundred eighty-five_, *«το 2021»* [to̞ ˈðio̞ çiʎaðe̞s̠ ˈiko̞s̠i ˈe̞na] --> _the (neuter definite article in the nominative singular) two-thousand twenty-one_.


----------



## Penyafort

Well, even English reads it the way we do. We say they separate digits in two, what is true in practice, but what is actually understood is _*nineteen (hundred and) eighty-seven*_, which is another possible reading.

What is funnier may be the fact one can read from 11 to 19 in hundreds: eleven hundred, twelve hundred...


----------



## Yendred

What about years below 1000 in English? Do you also separate in two:
476 (Fall of the Western Roman Empire): _four seventy-six_?


----------



## Penyafort

Yendred said:


> What about years below 1000 in English? Do you also separate in two:
> 476 (Fall of the Western Roman Empire): _four seventy-six_?


I've heard people say it. Although I guess a more formal way would be four hundred and seventy-six too.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yendred said:


> - The hyphen is used only for tenth and units:
> _mille neuf cent quatre*-*vingt*-*sept_


And since the spelling reform of 1990, it's been possible to just put hyphens between each word, which, for once, does make things easier!  



Yendred said:


> Some further details:
> 
> - In Swiss and Belgian French, there are specific words for 70, 80 and 90:
> 70: _septante_ (instead of _soixante-dix_ in France French)
> 80: _huitante_ or _octante _(instead of _quatre-vingts_ in France French)
> 90: _nonante _(instead of _quatre-vingt-dix _in France French)


(and I think that "octante" is rarely used at all, and "huitante", only in parts of Switzerland)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

456 - *pedwar cant pum deg chwech* (four hundred, five ten, six)

1987 - *mil naw wyth saith* (thousand, nine, eight, seven)
or
1987 - *un naw wyth saith* (one nine eight seven)

2021 - *dwy fil dau ddeg un* (two thousand, two ten, one)

*C.C.* *(Cyn Crist)* = Before Christ = B.C.
*O.C. (Oed Crist)* = Christ's Age = A.D.


----------



## Yendred

Welsh_Sion said:


> *C.C.* *(Cyn Crist)* = Before Christ = B.C.
> *O.C. (Oed Crist)* = Christ's Age = A.D.


In French:
_av. J.-C._ (_avant Jésus-Christ)_ = B.C.
_ap. J.-C._ (_après Jésus-Christ_) = A.D.


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> In French:
> _av. J.-C._ (_avant Jésus-Christ)_ = B.C.
> _ap. J.-C._ (_après Jésus-Christ_) = A.D.


Greek:

*π.Χ.* = p.Ch. --> _*π*ρὸ *Χ*ριστοῦ_ --> _ante Christum_ (a.Ch.)
*μ.Χ.* = m.Ch. --> _*μ*ετὰ *Χ*ριστόν_ --> _post Christum_ (p.Ch.).
Note that Χριστ*οῦ* is genitive, while Χριστ*όν* is accusative.


----------



## AutumnOwl

In Swedish both alternatives are possible.
2022 - tvåtusen tjugotvå (two thousand twentytwo) or tjugo tjugotvå (twenty twentytwo). The second one is the one most used in everyday language, the first one in more "official" language.


----------



## Frank78

In German:

up to 1099 = as a normal number
between 1100 and 1999 - you rather say two digit hundreds instead of thousands, i.e. 1980 neunzehnhundertachtzig (nineteen hundred eighty)
from 2000 = normal number again

Occassionally you also hear the "two digit split", e.g. neunzehn achtzig (nineteen eighty)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> Not possible in French. Like in Catalan and Spanish, we read the year just like any other number:
> 1987: _mille neuf cent quatre-vingt-sept _[mil.nœf.sɑ̃.ka.tʁə.vɛ̃.sɛt]
> 
> Some further details:
> 
> - In Swiss and Belgian French, there are specific words for 70, 80 and 90:
> 70: _septante_ (instead of _soixante-dix_ in France French)
> 80: _huitante_ or _octante _(instead of _quatre-vingts_ in France French)
> 90: _nonante _(instead of _quatre-vingt-dix _in France French)
> 
> - For years between 1100 and 1999, we sometimes break down into hundreds, rather than thousands. For example:
> 1120: _*onze cent* vingt _(rather than _*mille cent* vingt_)
> 1540: _*quinze cent*_ quarante (rather than _*mille cinq cent* quarante_)
> 1987: _*dix-neuf cent* quatre-vingt-sept _(rather than _*mille neuf cent* quatre-vingt-sept_)
> 
> - The rules of agreement in the plural of _mille _(1000), _cent _(100) and _vingt _(20) are really annoying:
> _mille _is always invariable: _mille, deux mille, cinq mille.
> vingt _and _cent _agree in the plural if they are multiplied, but only if they are the end of the whole number:
> 20: _vingt_
> 80: _quatre-vingt*s*_
> 87: _quatre-vingt-sept_
> 900: _neuf cent*s*_
> 950: _neuf cent cinquante_
> 
> - The hyphen is used only for tenth and units:
> _mille neuf cent quatre*-*vingt*-*sept_
> 
> 
> Also true in French, but usually in spoken language only.



I would say that French is quite ''compliqué'' .. , when I have to say - 1999 : dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf.. ,'' it needs time '' ..


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I would say that French is quite ''compliqué'' .. , when I have to say - 1999 : dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf.. ,'' it needs time '' ..


I think any learner of a foreign language thinks it "needs time" to say numbers in that language because it's usually tricky. But for natives, it's natural.
Pronunciations for 1999 in French

What about Polish?


----------



## Circunflejo

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I would say that French is quite ''compliqué'' .. , when I have to say - 1999 : dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf.. ,'' it needs time '' .


In Spanish, you would need even more time: mil novecientos noventa y nueve.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

1999 = tysiąc dziewięćset dziewięćdziesiąt dziewięć

1000 = tysiąc
900 = dziewięć*set* ( not dziewięć*sto *)
100 = sto
90 =  dziewięćdzie*siąt* ( not dziewięć*dziesięć *)
10 =  dziesięć
9 =    dziewięć




Cardinal numbersOrdinal numbers0zero1jeden (m)
jedna (f)
jedno (n)pierwszy2dwa (m)
dwaj/dwóch (mp)
dwie (f)
dwoje (c)drugi3trzy (m)
trzej/trzech (mp)
troje (c)trzeci4cztery (m)
czterej/czterech (mp)
czworo (c)czwarty5pięćpiąty6sześćszósty7siedemsiódmy8osiemósmy9dziewięćdziewiąty10dziesięćdziesiąty


Numbers in Polish


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, you would need even more time: mil novecientos noventa y nueve.


For me is much easier in Spanish , just like in Italian - 1999 : millenovecentonovantanove


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> 1999 = tysiąc dziewięćset dziewięćdziesiąt dziewięć


Guess what  This seems quite complicated for me


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> I think any learner of a foreign language thinks it "needs time" to say numbers in that language because it's usually tricky. But for natives, it's natural.
> Pronunciations for 1999 in French
> 
> What about Polish?



In *Polish* numbers from 1 to 11 are unique and therefore need to be memorized individually. Numbers from 12 and upwards are formed by using the following pattern: for example 12 can be formed by using 2 + *naście* while connecting them. 12 = dwa*naście*. In another way are formed the number above 19. The forms of any basic numbers (like 20, 30, 90) are unique and depends on the number:

20 – dwa + *dzieścia*

30 – trzy + *dzieści*

50 – pięć + *dziesiąt*

The forms between are formed in the following way:

21 – dwadzieścia*jeden*

53 - pięćdziesiąt*trzy*

Numbers in Polish


----------



## Circunflejo

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> For me is much easier in Spanish


That's fine. Now give a try to say it but using the relevant ordinal number instead of the cardinal number. 


Yendred said:


> Guess what  This seems quite complicated for me


----------



## Awwal12

Dymn said:


> However in Catalan and Spanish we don't do any of this and read the name of a year just like any other number


Same in Russian: we bravely read the number as a whole. 
In the year 1987 - в тысяча девятьсот восемьдесят седьмом году (v týsyacha devyatsо́t vо́sem'desyat sed'mо́m godú) - literally, "in thousand nine-hundred eighty seventh (masc.prep.sg.) year (loc.sg.)".
Of course, the first two digits are frequently disregarded for convenience, as it often happens in English too (so the year becomes simply "87th").
And yes, many numerals have reduced forms, which are predominantly used in casual speech ([ˈtɨsʲəʨə]>[ˈtɨɕ:ə], [ˈvosʲəmdʲəsʲət]>[ˈvosʲəmʲ(ə)sʲ(ə)t], [pʲɪdʲːɪˈsʲat] > [pʲɪ(j)ˈsʲat], etc.).


----------



## AndrasBP

Yendred said:


> This seems quite complicated for me





Włoskipolak 72 said:


> dziewięćdziesiąt dziewięć


That's simply 9x10+9.

Much simpler than "quatre-vingt-dix-neuf"! 

.

Hungarian years are also read out like any other number:

1576: ezerötszázhetvenhat (thousand+five hundred+seventy+six)
2013: kétezertizenhárom (two thousand+thirteen)


----------



## Terio

Yendred said:


> N
> 
> - The hyphen is used only for tenth and units:
> _mille neuf cent quatre*-*vingt*-*sept_



But not in_ vingt et un, trente et un, soixante et onze !_


----------



## Terio

When you say something in French, it is generally a bit longer than in English, in terms of syllables. Curiously, it's often the opposite with numbers:

1120 : mil cent vingt-sept (4 syllables)  / one thousand one hundred and twenty-seven (11 syllables)

2200 : deux mille deux cent (4) / two thousand two hundred (6)

125 227 cent vingt-cinq mille deux cent ving-sept (8) / one hundred and twenty-five thousand two undred and twenty-seven (17).

Maybe that is why years are generally abbreviated : nineteen sixty-six instead of one thousand one hundred and sixty-six.


----------



## hx1997

In Mandarin:
Generally, names of years are read out digit by digit.
1985: 一九八五年 (one-nine-eight-five year)

Exceptions:
(a) Years that are in the format x00x, where x is any digit except 0 -- they are either read digit-by-digit, or like any ordinary number.
(b) Years that are in the format x000, where x is any digit except 0 -- read like any ordinary number.
(c) Years fewer than 100 -- ditto.
(d) 100 ≤ the year in question ≤ 999 -- read like (a).

Observation: It seems we prefer whichever reading that is shorter to pronounce!


----------



## Abaye

Hebrew is with Catalan: years are pronounced like number, number are pronounced fully: X thousands X hundreds etc., with the regular number name irregularities but no weird 2-2 separation as in English.


----------



## ThomasK

Frank78 said:


> In German:
> 
> up to 1099 = as a normal number
> between 1100 and 1999 - you rather say two digit hundreds instead of thousands, i.e. 1980 neunzehnhundertachtzig (nineteen hundred eighty)
> from 2000 = normal number again
> 
> Occassionally you also hear the "two digit split", e.g. neunzehn achtzig (nineteen eighty)


Just the same in Dutch, it seems to me: 
- 1980, _negentienhonderd tachtig _- or even *negentien tachtig!*


----------

